# [SOLVED] Hewlett-Packard HP Compaq dc7100 CMT



## coldcraft (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi,
Does any body have the user manual for this motherboard.
I really need the header connection details.
Many Thanks
coldcraft


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Hewlett-Packard HP Compaq dc7100 CMT*

Hi and welcome to TSF you can check the service manuals here http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...cIndexId=64180&taskId=101&prodSeriesId=402163


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Hewlett-Packard HP Compaq dc7100 CMT*

You may be able to get what you need from the below guide.

http://bizsupport2.austin.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/c00283274/c00283274.pdf


----------



## coldcraft (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Hewlett-Packard HP Compaq dc7100 CMT*

Many thanks just what I needed.
fantastic help


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Hewlett-Packard HP Compaq dc7100 CMT*

You are Welcome and Good Luck.


----------

